# checking integrity of ports



## nedry (Jul 16, 2016)

Hello, just trying out FreeBSD 11-BETA1 minidisk, just done a `portsnap fetch`, system retrieves the download, but takes ages on checking integrity of package, would be nice to have some output, like a percentage checked or an output of the files being checked. I left it going, but new users may be concerned that it had crashed.

nedry


----------

